# Eigenbau PC für 1400 Euro brauche Hilfe



## Minion85 (9. Januar 2016)

*Eigenbau PC für 1400 Euro brauche Hilfe*

Hallo bin neu hier und möchte erstmal hallo sagen 

So jetzt gehts los ich habe meinen alten PC 
System:

GTX 970 Gygabite G1
Gygabyte Z77 Board
I7 3770 K
be quit CPU Lüfter 
750 Watt be quit Netzteil
16 GB Kingston Hyper X
Therlmatake (Gehäuse)

Für 1400 an einen Freund verkauft so jetzt möchte ich von dem Geld was neues basteln hätte zwei Vorschläge hier kommen sie


1. https://www.caseking.de/king-mod-ov...ra-intel-skylake-4-5-ghz-sipc-133.html#t=b1e9


2: Selber bauen  

Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)             
Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL14-14-14 (HX421C14FBK2/16)             
Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)             
ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger (90MB0LX0-M0EAY0)             
BitFenix Pandora ATX schwarz mit Sichtfenster (BFC-PAN-600-KKWL1-RP)             
Corsair Hydro Series H110i GTX (CW-9060020-WW)             
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  750W ATX 2.4 (BN252)             

Möchte nicht Übertakten kann es nicht mit Hilfe evtl schn.
Was haltet ihr davon bin auch für Änderungen ec alles bereit liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2016)

Wieso hast Du denn den alten PC verkauft? ^^ der neue wird so gut wie keine Leistungssteigerung bringen. Die CPU ist in manchen Spielen ein wenig besser, aber echt nicht viel, und die Grafikkarte ist fast gleichstark, hat halt 8GGB RAM, was bei sehr hohen Auflösungen ein Vorteil sein kann.

Ansonsten passt Deine Zusammenstellung aber bis auf "Kleinigkeiten". 

1) ein i7-4790K ist quasi gleichschnell - je nach Preis wäre der "alte" Sockel 1150 daher immer noch ne gute Wahl. Und ein Board für 120-140€ wäre auch schon gut zum Übertakten. Wenn du aber gar nicht übertakten willst, dann ist das Board absolut rausgeschmissenes Geld - da reicht dann eines für 80-100€ dicke aus. Und wenn der Mehrtakt, den der 6700k schon unübertaktet hat, nicht so wichtig ist, wäre ein i7-6700 deutlich günstiger, und beim Sockel 1150 ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 sogar quasi gleichschnell.

2) beim RAM ruhig DDR4-2400 suchen, sollte kaum teurer sein
3) Gehäuse ist natürlich sehr edel, aber wenn es Dir das wert ist, okay
4) Wakü halte ich viel zu teuer, und besser als mit ner guten Luftkühlung für 50-60€ ist ne Wakü heutzutage auch nicht mehr
5) Das Netzteil ist maßlos übertrieben - 500-550W reichen DICKE.


----------



## Minion85 (9. Januar 2016)

OK Danke ja mein Freund hat keine Ahnung von PCs noch weniger als ich  .Ja er wollte einen guten PC ohne lange suchen zu müssen ec oder selber bauen sagte ihm das er für das Geld den gleichen bekommt nur Neu .War ihm egal also gut Netzteil und wenn ich später mal evtl 2 Grafikarten haben möchte reichen da auch 550 Watt ?Der PC soll auf langesicht halten ca wieder 3-4 Jahre .Die Option von Caseking damit fahre ich schlechter oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> OK Danke ja mein Freund hat keine Ahnung von PCs noch weniger als ich  .Ja er wollte einen guten PC ohne lange suchen zu müssen ec oder selber bauen sagte ihm das er für das Geld den gleichen bekommt nur Neu .War ihm egal also gut Netzteil und wenn ich später mal evtl 2 Grafikarten haben möchte reichen da auch 550 Watt ?Der PC soll auf langesicht halten ca wieder 3-4 Jahre .Die Option von Caseking damit fahre ich schlechter oder ?


 der PC ist halt von denen gut zusammengestellt, dafür dann teurer und wegen nur einer GTX 960 auch ca 30-40% langsamer in Games. 

Und wegen ner 2. Karte: das lohnt sich so gut wie nie, es ist an sich immer besser, EINE neue zu kaufen - außer man ist "Enthusiast" und hat einfach nur Spaß dran. Vor allem grad bei der R9 390, die viel Strom braucht. UND man muss halt dann ein teures Netzteil nehmen, nur damit man VIELLEICHT mal zwei Karten benutzen kann. Die Idee würde ich lassen.


----------



## Minion85 (9. Januar 2016)

OK THX ja bei denen könnte ich auch ne R390 reinbauen lassen statt der GTX 960 scroll bitte mal auf der Seite runter da habe ich Änderungen gemacht .  https://www.caseking.de/king-mod-ove...33.html#t=b1e9


----------



## Golgomaph (9. Januar 2016)

Also bei dem Link in deinem ersten Beitrag und in deinem neuen ist die 390 ja schon ausgewählt, keine Ahnung warum in der Beschreibung neben dem Preis GTX 960 steht aber unten ist die R9 390 ausgewählt und wenn man eine andere Karte markiert ändert sich auch der Preis, dass habe ich auch jetzt erst gesehen ^^ Trotzdem ist der PC selbst mit einer 390 keine 1370€ Wert.


----------



## Minion85 (9. Januar 2016)

OK werde dann selber bauen Jetzt mal ne ander Frage bringt CPU Übertakten überhaupt was ? sagen wir von 3,9-4,5 GHZ?
Kann ich dabei meinen PC Killen?
Bei Gygabyte gibt es ja das Easy Tool da muss man doch nur den Takt erhöhen und V-Volt auf Auto lassen oder ?


----------



## Golgomaph (9. Januar 2016)

Ist wie SLI eigentlich eher was für Enthusiasten ... du musst dich langsam nach oben bewegen und immer per Benchmarks oder Tools, die den PC fordern, testen, ob die CPU bei dem Takt stabil läuft. Ist auch ein riesen Thema und kann sehr komplex sein, klar, ein bisschen an der Taktschraube herumdrehen geht immer, aber viel bringen tut dir dass nicht. Ist zwar sehr unterschiedlich, aber man kann sich so auf 14-15% Leistungssteigerung beim 4790K einstellen, das wäre ja dann so die CPU die für dich zum Übertakten in Frage kommen würde, wenn du bei Haswell bleibst.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber keinesfalls knapp 100€ mehr investieren, nur um vielleicht maximal 20% Leistungsplus zu bekommen, dass rentiert sich denke ich nicht. 
Wenn du aber Spaß daran hast / es einfach mal ausprobieren möchtest und bereit bist den Aufpreis zu zahlen .. warum nicht ^^ 

Dann solltest du dir aber vielleicht nur zur Sicherheit ein paar Artikel dazu durchlesen, gibt es ja zahlreiche.


----------



## Minion85 (9. Januar 2016)

Danke ja wenn limetiert ja immer die Grafikarte ausser bei Arma 3 .Ok werde es versuch habe zwar noch nie übertaktet Aber PC Grillen geht wohl net mehr glaube ich .Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe .


----------



## Golgomaph (9. Januar 2016)

Übetreibe es einfach nicht, denn killen kannst du die CPU sehr wohl ^^ Gibt ja auch sehr viele Tools von großen Herstellern, ich denke die werden dir auch irgendwann bescheid sagen dass es langsam reicht


----------



## Minion85 (10. Januar 2016)

So er läuft Jetzt mit 4,5 GHZ bei ca 75-78 grad. V-core bei 1,284 ist das Okay ???


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Januar 2016)

Wie gesagt, da habe ich keine Ahnung von ... wenn er stabil läuft müsste es eigentlich passen oder? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2016)

Also mit nem guten Kühler würde ich lieber was wählen, was nicht über 75 Grad geht. über 75 trotz gutem Kühler wäre mir zu kritisch. Aber allgemein gilt: keine Abstürze und keine immer weiter endlos steigende Temp, dann ist das okay.


----------



## Minion85 (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo habe mir jetzt folgendes System gebaut wie findet ihr es ?
Verbesserungen nehme ich gerne an .

63136 - Fractal Define R5 gedämmt mit
Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF - Hardware,
8634547 - 750 Watt Super Flower Leadex weiß
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn White Edition Rev.
16GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 blau DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Quad
8192MB HIS Radeon R9 390X IceQ X2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Asus Z170-Pro Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX

oder besser das?


[url]http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8192MB-Asus-Radeon-R9-390X-Strix-Gaming-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1010991.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...So-1151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Re_1009408.html









[/URL]



So würde es jetzt bestellen es sei denn ihr sagt diese Sachen sind MüllGehäuse zb oder so. Danke euch 

ICH liebe WEISS


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2016)

Das Netzteil ist definitiv viel zu viel, da reichen 500-600W "gutes Markenmodell" aus., also nicht 600W für 40€, sondern eher 500-600W für 60-90€. Und wenn es weiß sein soll: da gibt es kaum welche. Warum MUSS es denn weiß sein, falls du das im Sinn hast?

 RAM: wieso nicht 2x8GB? 

 Grafikkarte:  die R9 390X ist kaum schneller als die non-X der R9 390. Aber wenn es Dir die paar Prozent wert ist, isses okay. Aber wenn, dann die günstigere, denn die MSI ist echt VIEL zu teuer für das bisschen mehr im Vergleich zu einer MSI R9 390. 

 Mainbaord: nimm das Maximus VIII Ranger, denn da hast du noch 30€ Cashback von Asus, so dass es effektiv "nur" 146€ kostet.  Mehr als 140-150€ würde ich für ein Board, auch zum Übertakten, nicht investieren.

 Gehäuse: SEHR luxuriöse, aber wenn es dir das wert ist, dann nimm es.


und was ist mit nem CPU-Kühler`? Für OC muss es da schon was ab 30€ aufwärts sein. Und ohne Übertakten bringt Dir wie gesagt ein Board für 120, 140 oder 200 Euro keinen Vorteil zu einem für nur 80-100€. Ohne Übertakten wäre aber auch ein Kühler für 20-30€ angebracht.


----------



## Minion85 (13. Januar 2016)

Also ist das Flower Power Netzteil blöde ? Liebe be quit nehmen?
CPU lüfter ja dachte er sei gut .Kann es da auch be quit sein ?.Weiss hm.. ja wollte halt das es auch optisch passt.Grafikarte ok nehme ich lieber die Asus 390 für 350Euro Board ok Das ander Ranger ok.Dann bekomme ich schonmal 65 zurück .


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8192MB-Asus-Radeon-R9-390-Strix-Gaming-Direct-CU-III-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x_1008514.html



Der Cpu Kühler kostet 50 Euro
[url]http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Alpenfoehn-Matterhorn-White-Edition-Rev--C-Tower-Kuehler_1001418.html
[/URL]


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Also ist das Flower Power Netzteil blöde ? Liebe be quit nehmen?
> CPU lüfter ja dachte er sei gut .Kann es da auch be quit sein ?.


 sorry, ich hab den Kühler übersehen - den Matterhorn kannst du natürlich nehmen. 

Netzteil: bequiet ist gut, aber auch zB das hier wäre ein Top-Netzteil 550 Watt Seasonic G Series Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## Minion85 (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo noch eine Frage habe dieses Setup auch noch in Betracht gezogen :

MSI X99A Raider Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel DDR4
Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 3.30GHz So.2011-3 WOF
63136 - Fractal Define R5 gedämmt mit
650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+
4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 Hall Of Fame Aktiv PCIe
8636229 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz


Welches ist besser das 1 oder dieses mit 6 Kerner?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

Bloß nicht 2011-3, das bringt Dir über Jahre rein gar nix, außer du bist sicher, dass du Anwendungen hast, die das nutzen! Allein schon dass die Mainboards mehr als das doppelte eines guten Sockel 1150-Modelles kosten wäre selbst dann, wenn der 5820k doch ein wenig schneller wäre, ein klares Gegenargument. Der Sprung von einem TEUTEN Sockel 1150/51-Board ist zwar nicht sooo groß, und der von einem 6700k zu einem 5820k auch nicht, aber es bringt halt nix, es kann sogar (weil der 5820k nen geringeren Takt hat) passieren, dass der 6700k, sogar der Xeon E3-1231 v3 (260€ ) SCHNELLER ist als der 5820K.


----------



## Minion85 (14. Januar 2016)

ok dann nehme ich das andere Setup danke dir noch eine Frage 


Welche der beiden?
GTX 970 Hale of Fame
R390 Asus 

wenn du eine von beiden nehmen müsstest ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> ok dann nehme ich das andere Setup danke dir noch eine Frage
> 
> 
> Welche der beiden?
> ...


 schwer zu sagen. Die Asus "Strix" bringen glaub ich noch Cashback aktuell, wäre also attraktiv - bei der GTX 970 wäre wiederum meines Wissens ein Downloadcode für das kommende Tomb Raider dabei. Wenn du rel viel pro tag spielst, wäre die R9 390 halt "teuer" durch den höheren Strombedarf, da wäre die GTX 970 dann besser. Wenn du aber nicht so viel spielst jeden Tag im Jahr oder der Strom Dir egal ist, dann nimm ruhig die AMD, die hat halt 8GB RAM, also 4GB mehr als die GTX 970, effektiv sogar 4,5GB, weil die GTX 970 ja die letzten 0,5GB nicht "schnell" nutzen kann


----------



## Minion85 (16. Januar 2016)

Nehme die XFX für 327 Euro die Asus wird mir zu heiss .


Was ist mit dem Board ? 

Asus Z170-Deluxe Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Nehme die XFX für 327 Euro die Asus wird mir zu heiss .
> 
> 
> Was ist mit dem Board ?
> ...


 gut, aber an sich viel zu teuer, außer du "brauchst" da irgendwas, was ein Modell für 140€ nicht bietet ^^ 

Und wegen der Temp der Karte: manche werden heißer, sind dafür leiser, andere kühlen lauter, sind dafür nicht so heiß - aber bei ner R9 290/390 sind auch 90 Grad kein Problem, zumal das nur ein winziger Punkt ist, der so heiß wird.


----------



## Minion85 (18. Januar 2016)

Ja danke  jetzt nur die Qual der Wahl welches der beiden ?

Asus Z170-Pro Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX
Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual


nehmen die sich was ? Welches hat die bessere Leistung ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

Also, bei Boards ist die Leistung am Ende fastz identisch, egal ob du 60, 160 oder 260 Euro ausgibst. Den Unterschied machen eher Ausstattung und - bei Übertaktung - die "Features", die zum OC geboten werden, da kann ein Board vlt für 1-2% mehr Takt sorgen als das andere. Ich würde das ROG nehmen, da du da noch Cashback bekommst


----------



## Minion85 (19. Januar 2016)

Also sowas kann ich mir sparen Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual

Rausgeworfenes Geld ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Also sowas kann ich mir sparen Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual
> 
> Rausgeworfenes Geld ?


 ja, außer du weißt SICHER, dass du da eine spezielle Funktion brauchst, die ein anderes Board nicht hat. Bei dem Modell könntest du zB 3x AMD-Grafikkarten gleichzeitig nutzen - wer so was "braucht", wird das bei einem Modell für 120€ vielleicht nicht finden.


----------



## Minion85 (20. Januar 2016)

OK DANKE

Werde das nehmen  es reicht doch aus oder ?

MSI Z170A KRAIT Gaming R6 Siege S1151 ATX Intel Z170

und es ist Schwarz weiss passt zum Gehause und zum Lüfter ...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> OK DANKE
> 
> Werde das nehmen  es reicht doch aus oder ?
> 
> ...


  jo, wenn auch die Optik eine Rolle spielt, spricht nix dagegen. Und Rainbow Six noch gratis dazu ist auch ne feine Sache


----------



## Minion85 (20. Januar 2016)

OK dann haben wirs 
Alles schön Schwarz-Weiss 

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage GTX 970 oder AMD R390   oder AMD FURY oder GTX 980 ?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> OK dann haben wirs
> Alles schön Schwarz-Weiss
> 
> Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage GTX 970 oder AMD R390   oder AMD FURY oder GTX 980 ?


  ich würde die GTX 970 nehmen und dann halt etwas früher aufrüsten, als wenn du ne teurere Karte nimmst, aber dafür was sparen


----------



## Minion85 (20. Januar 2016)

OK dann haben wirs 
Alles schön Schwarz-Weiss 

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage GTX 970 oder AMD R390


----------



## Minion85 (20. Januar 2016)

Aber sie hat nur 3,5 gb Speicher 

Will Total War WARHAMMER auf ULTRA spielen kommt im März


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Aber sie hat nur 3,5 gb Speicher
> 
> Will Total War WARHAMMER auf ULTRA spielen kommt im März


 tja, wenn du da sichergehen willst, wäre ne R9 390 besser, denn VIELLEICHT verlangen die "Ultra Texturen" halt mehr als 4GB


----------



## Minion85 (22. Januar 2016)

Erstmal danker für deine Hilfe .Jetzt noch eine Frage kommt die R390 an die GTX 980 ran ? ist eine 980 Schwachsinn habe eine gefunden evtl kannst du mir was dazu sagen 63107 - 4096MB Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Erstmal danker für deine Hilfe .Jetzt noch eine Frage kommt die R390 an die GTX 980 ran ? ist eine 980 Schwachsinn habe eine gefunden evtl kannst du mir was dazu sagen 63107 - 4096MB Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Aktiv PCIe 3.0


  die GTX 980 ist je nach Spiel ca 10-15% schneller. Also, wenn du eh schon 60 FPS hast, sind es dann 66-70 FPS, und wenn du nur 30 FPS hast, hast du halt 33-35 FPS.


----------



## Minion85 (22. Januar 2016)

Also macht eine R390x die gtx 980 platt ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Also macht eine R390x die gtx 980 platt ?


 nicht wirklich, denn die R9 390X ist auch nicht viel stärker als die R9 390. Die R9 390X ist nicht mal ganz so stark wie die GTX 980. Eine R9 390 mit hohem OC-Takt ist sogar fast gleichschnell wie eine R9 390X bei Standardtakt.

Daher nenne ich auch immer nur die GTX 970 oder R9 390 als Kauftipp, und wer wirklich mehr will, der "muss" direkt ne GTX 980 Ti nehmen


----------



## Minion85 (22. Januar 2016)

Habe mir die Palti GTX 980 TI geholt 
Hoffe das reicht für Warhammer und die nächsten zwei Jahre 
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Super 
Habe zwar jetzt mehr bezahlt als geplatn aber naja.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Habe mir die Palti GTX 980 TI geholt
> Hoffe das reicht für Warhammer und die nächsten zwei Jahre
> Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Super
> Habe zwar jetzt mehr bezahlt als geplatn aber naja.


  wenn die 980 Ti nicht reicht, dann ist das Spiel scheisse programmiert    ne bessere Karte kann man ja gar nicht nehmen...  und niemals wird eine 980 Ti zu "Pflicht" für ein Spiel, dass in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren erscheint, das wäre viel zu heftig.     dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## Minion85 (23. Januar 2016)

Noch eine Frage habe ich habe diese Board und diesen Ramm gekauft :
MSI Z170A Krait Gaming R6 Siege Intel Z170 So.1151
8636227 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz

SO jetzt ist das 300 Speicher mit 3200 Taktung ,jedoch steht bei dem Board wird alles unteerstützt zb 3100-3600 wie kann es sein das es bei 3200 nicht so ist ? Haben die vergessen es einzutragen?Grille ich mit dem Speicher mein Main Board?1,25 Volt
Habe ich was Falsches gekauft ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage habe ich habe diese Board und diesen Ramm gekauft :
> MSI Z170A Krait Gaming R6 Siege Intel Z170 So.1151
> 8636227 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz
> 
> ...


 wenn der EXAKTE Wert von 3200 nicht unterstützt wird, dann wird es eben mit einer Stufe niedriger angesprochen, sofern es nicht sowieso mit nur 2133 läuft, solange du es selber nicht manuell umstellst. Und mit den 0,05V mehr passiert nix, du musst du nur aufpassen, wenn du mal weiteres RAM kaufst: es kann dann sein, dass das neue die 1,25 nicht stabil mitmacht oder das 3200er bei 1,2V nicht stabil geht.


----------



## Minion85 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo noch eine Frage bringt es was die Grafikarte zu übertakten?Sagen wir von 1216 MGHZ auf 1304 oder 1349 .Merkt man das im Spiel habe ich da 20 FPS mehr ? Habe sowas noch nie gemacht LG


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. Januar 2016)

Also grob über Daumen kann man sagen umso höher der Takt ist destonschbeller die karte.

Übertaktet du um 10% hast du (einfach gerechnet) 10% mehr FPS im Spiel. Müsstest dann ggf aber auch den Speicher um den selbem Wert anheben.

An deiner stelle würde erstmal Spannung so lassen wie sie ist und ausloten was geht ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen.

So erreicht man aber meist nur die paar FPS die dem Unterschied zw. 25 und 30 fps machen also ruckelig oder weniger ruckelig.
Wem du also nicht um jede frame kämpfen musst sollte die 980ti eig. Stark genug sein.

LG Basti


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Hallo noch eine Frage bringt es was die Grafikarte zu übertakten?Sagen wir von 1216 MGHZ auf 1304 oder 1349 .Merkt man das im Spiel habe ich da 20 FPS mehr ? Habe sowas noch nie gemacht LG


  also von 1215 auf 1304 wären c.a. plus 7%, auf 1349 plus c.a. 9,5%.

 Das heißt: du hast BIS ZU 7 bzw. 9,5 Prozent mehr FPS. Sagen wir - nur damit man es einfacher rechnen kann - 10 Prozent. Dann hast du bei den Games, die nur 30 FPS haben und nicht mehr gut laufen, auch nur 33 FPS am Ende, und zwar im Optimalfall. Bei den Games, die sowieso mit 60 FPS laufen, hast du dann halt 66 FPS. 

 Es wird Dir also nur in ganz wenigen Games einen Effekt bringen, durch den du aus "nicht spielbar" ein "annehmbar spielbar" machen kannst, und bei denen, die sowieso gut laufen, ist es ja nicht nötig. Daher hält sich der Sinn einer Übertaktung in sehr engen Grenzen. Wenn man es sehr simpel umsetzen kann, eben zB per MSI-Afterburner, dann kann man es ruhig machen, schadet ja nicht, solange die Temps nicht zu hoch gehen (kann man auch mit dem Afterburner überwachen) und/oder die Lüfter einem nicht zu laut werden.

Und grad bei ner teuren, neuen Karte würde ich auch vorsichtig sein, denn wenn DIE dann deswegen hopps geht, isses sehr ärgerlich. Eine ältere Karte, die inzwischen schwächelt, würde ich eher mal übertakten, da ist der Verlust nicht so groß, weil die ja auch gebraucht dann nicht mehr so viel bringen wird.


----------

